
Swagger-codegen 2.2.0 Released - wing328hk
https://github.com/swagger-api/swagger-codegen/releases/tag/v2.2.0
======
ebon
Great! Swagger is my first choice when I've to develop a new set of API from
scratch. I'm proud to see that the project is so active! I give my comment as
soon as I use this new release.

------
OmarShehata
Awesome to see so many updates! So this release is now running on
[http://generator.swagger.io/](http://generator.swagger.io/) ?

~~~
wing328hk
Tony Tam has deployed v2.2.0 of swagger codegen to generator.swagger.io.
Please give it a try.

For any issue/question, please log a ticket via [https://github.com/swagger-
api/swagger-codegen/issues/new](https://github.com/swagger-api/swagger-
codegen/issues/new)

